# Barn find Hawthorne middleweight.  Any guess to year and help with tank



## Bobrowe (Jan 20, 2022)

Picked this up today.  The tank was spot welded and the mounting piece became unattached.  But they still had the tank.  Must have happed a long time since the paint on the tank is excellent but the paint on the bike is not so great.  Anyone know if JB Weld can do the job?  Also, any idea of the year of this Montgomery Ward bike?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 20, 2022)

I wouldn’t trust it . Just go to Home Depot and get some braising rod and a torch and reattach it . It’s easy , I had to make a missing hanger and reattach another one on a couple that I have


----------



## Bobrowe (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m not very handy.  I’m afraid I would make a mess.  Maybe I’ll look at a couple of you tubes and see if I think I can do it.


----------



## ian (Jan 21, 2022)

Bobrowe said:


> Picked this up today.  The tank was spot welded and the mounting piece became unattached.  But they still had the tank.  Must have happed a long time since the paint on the tank is excellent but the paint on the bike is not so great.  Anyone know if JB Weld can do the job?  Also, any idea of the year of this Montgomery Ward bike?
> 
> View attachment 1552765
> 
> ...



I've had good luck at my local muffler shop with small /thin gauge repairs.


----------



## Bobrowe (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, there is guy in the dc area that does frame repairs.  I might reach out to him.


----------



## davek (Jan 21, 2022)

I repaired a fender with JB Weld. It's still holding


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 22, 2022)

Check the brake arm side rear dropout for the serial #, A = 1959.


----------

